# HUGE list of stolen gear - Montreal, QC



## fats (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey guys - this e-mail was passed to me by a friend. These are great guys and they play killer music; this is a darn shame. Thanks for reading! Keep an eye out.

***********
Black Halos Gear, Merch and CD..s all stolen

Last night in Montreal our van and trailer was stolen with all our our
gear, merch and CD..s. None of these items are insured.

Below is a list of gear that was stolen. PLEASE WATCH FOR ANY OF THESE
ITEMS on the internet or at pawn shops.

Please also note we had close to 400 CD..s stolen with our merch. IF YOU
SEE THE CD..S ("WE ARE NOT ALONE") FOR SALE ON ANY WEBSITE OTHER THAN
HISTORY MUSIC, PEOPLE LIKE YOU OR ACETATE SITES PLEASE E-MAIL US.

PLEASE RE-POST THIS EVERYWHERE YOU CAN


Rob..s

Ludwig 4 piece drum set Red Glitter Metal Flake

24 inch Bass drum w/ Black Halos front head logo
14 inch Rack Tom
18 inch Floor Tom
14 x 6.5 inch Dunnett custom metal snare drum (personally autgoraphed by
Dunnett on inside of shell)
DW 5000 double chain drum pedal
3 Pearl strait cymbal stands
1 Pearl high hat stand
24 inch Paiste 2002 Ride Cymbal
14 inch Zildjen Z series high hats
18 inch Zildjen A series Rock Crash
19 inch Zildjen A series Rock Crash
16 inch Zildjen A series Rock Crash
Yamaha snare stand
Pearl rack tom mount stand

All drums are in hard shell black cases all with yellow Black Halos logo on
them

Johnny..s

two guitars in red/silver aluminum road case. guitar one: 1960 Gibson
les paul( sunburst finish). it has been re- finished on the backside
of the neck by the head-stock. itâ€™s dis-colored there.
guitar two: white, Sparrow rat-rod ( looks like a les paul). has a
black pic guard and has the black halos logo lettering on the
body.skull and wings on the back of body.
one,Bogner guitar head. 100 watt model ( the Ecstasy) black , with no
handle.
one, Fender 4/10 deville guitar amp. black/silver
one orange tool box full of guitar cords/ guitar strings/ three
guitar effectâ€™s pedals.
pedals from orange box: 1.) vox wah-wah ( silver/blk)
2.) boss, super distortion (yellow)
3.) custom red/black distortion
pedal. (turbo tube screamer)
one suitcase with guitar effects pedal board. pedal 1.) bogner foot
controller

2.) boss tuner (white/black

3.) morley a/b amp switch

4.) boss super phaser (green)

5.) digitech wah pedal ( red/black)
two guitar stands, one holds 3 guitar/ the other holds 5.

Adam..s

1 Black Custom made Sparrow primitive 335 Electric Hollowbody guitar. No
Serial Number
name ....Vanessa.... painted on headstock . Silver Skull and Wings Art work
on front of guitar.
Silver Black Halos Logo painted on back of guitar.

1 Black Custom made Sparrow primitive 335 Electric Hollowbody guitar. No
Serial Number
Blue with Purple Detailed graphic artwork.

1 modified Peavey 100 watt Classic Guitar Amplifier Head. See Band Manifest
for Serial Number
Tweed in Colour with Leapard Print Fabric on Front. Various stickers and
Tape.

1 Black Scuba zip off BackPack.
Contains the following guitar items.

1 Blue MXR 10 band EQ guitar effect box.See Band Manifest for Serial
Numbers
hardwired powercord attached had pink tape on it

1 modified Blue MXR 10 band EQ guitar effect box. Serial number not
available.
no powercord attached. switch installed. had pink tape on it.

1 white Boss TU-2 guitar tuner. See Band Manifest for serial number.

3 black 18 ft guitar cords
1 black 2 ft gtr cord
1 tweed 18 ft guitar cord
2 blue 6 inch guitar cords
1 black 3 ft speaker cord
approximately 7-10 packs Ernie Ball Guitar Strings
1 pack of 50 sparrow guitar pics

1 Black 4x12 Trayner Guitar Speaker Cabinet

JR..s

Fender Precision Bass. Sunburst finish with black pickguard.
SKB Fender hardshell case.

Rickenbacker 4003 Bass. Jet Glo (Black) finish with black Pickguardian
custom pickup cover.
Rickenbacker hardshell case.

Gallien-Krueger 800RB bass head.

Traynor TC810 bass cabinet

Proco Turbo Rat distortion pedal

Boss TU-2 Cromatic Tuner

Black bag with pedals also had items below.
2 Yorkville 20" patch cords (angled end)
1 Yorkville 10" patch cord
2 packs medium L&M bass strings.


PLEASE RE-POST THIS EVERYWHERE YOU CAN

IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO ABOUT ANY OF THESE ITEMS PLEASE CONTACT DANNY CAMEO

[email protected]

(604) 781-2075


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow! If that's a vintage '60 burst it could be worth more than the van, trailer and all the other gear put together. It might have been the whole impetus of the theft. Then again, I find it hard to believe anyone would leave a burst in a van or trailer.


----------



## fats (Nov 24, 2006)

My understanding is that they were just parked for a bite, or something - by all accounts they're a great group of guys, and definitely a heck of a band. The guitar is a looker, that's for sure.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

that just makes me sick to my stomach. you dont steal a person's livelihood, christ. i hope they can recover some or all of the gear pronto.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I would guess it's either a R0 (60 reissue) or a Les Paul Classic. As Lester said, it's doubtful anyone would even put a real burst in a trailer.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm also crazy and leave a 1960 LP unattended outside of/away from home. Guy had some sexy gear, daddy wants a Bogner. 

That sucks but +1 to Paul's post.


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

i hope who ever stole these has the ball to come forward if they had the balls to steal all that stuff um , found your cd's on another website
http://shop.relapse.com/store/product.aspx?ProductID=28950


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

How exactly does one go about flipping this kind of gear and where? It just doesn't seem to have a good return on investment (risk). How long do you have to wait before you can sell, where do you sell discretely, wouldn't anyone question the origin? Just curious.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

konasexone said:


> How exactly does one go about flipping this kind of gear and where? It just doesn't seem to have a good return on investment (risk). How long do you have to wait before you can sell, where do you sell discretely, wouldn't anyone question the origin? Just curious.


My brother is a cop..and we were just discussin this issue at Diner the other week, we had lots of musican locas robbed lately, most of the time, the lot is sold as a "package deals" to other gangs in another province for exemple.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Man that sucks. I have seen Black Halos play live. They are a good band.

As mentioned, when you are a 'touring in a van' level band it's pretty crazy to be bringing that type of gear on the road with you.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

and a Ric bass too! I REALLY hope they get their gear back. People who steal really irk me.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, but Montreal? Socio-anthro-wise, the left-est and most community-first major city in Canada. We're all in this together, and all that.

A city where there are (IMO) one-tenth of the venues of, say, Toronto, and where it is very difficult to make a living wage as a musician.

So in this environment, there is some part of the culture that doesn't see the irony in theft from musicians (in a buyer's market for gear, but that's another story)?

That's more than ordinary left-wing thinking. That's just barbarism. They could be making $3 grand a week in Fort McMurray, but, oh, no.....


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

that's a shame as far as i'm concerned there is no bigger piece of crap than a thief specially ones that steal from hard working honest citizens just because they are too lazy or stupid to achieve anything on their own


----------

